# German Blue rams breeding.



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

The best thing to do is if they lay the eggs on a rock or something like that take it out and rase them that way. The way that I have found to the the best at rasing them is take the rock and place it in a contaner that is big enough to flote on the tanks water. Do a 50% water change every day with it there with the tank water. The eggs with hatch with in a few days and can start to eat BBS right away. Just keep up on the water changes untill they start to get big enought to move them to there own tank. Feed them 4 to 5 times a day and clean up what they dont eat. Best of luck I love it when I use to breed rams.


----------



## bdement (Jan 27, 2005)

How big is your tank? Are there LOTS of hiding places? The parents will become less and less tolerant of tankmates as the eggs hatch. As the fry become free swimming the parents won't allow anything to move in their sight, they will probably even kill the rest of your fish. I lost 2 Ottos to Ram parents in a 10 gal.

The first thing you should see is the eggs turning dark over a couple days. If they stay white, they weren't fertilized because of your water hardness. Start doing water changes with RO or distilled water to lower the hardness.

Continue all your normal maintenance routines as usual, water changes while eggs are in the tank are OK. 

I have read that fry need to be feed every 2 hours or so.

I have been unsuccessful in feeding fry any sort of powdered food, so I suggest making or buying a brine shrimp hatchery to feed the fry artemia. 

I haven't gotten past that stage myself, so someone else will have to comment on how to go further.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats nuts how the female jumped into the net to be with him. I'd set up a small 5.5 to 10gl to transfer the eggs to untill they hatch, then do whatever is neccesary to keep the fry alive/not eaten.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Like the above folks, my experience has been that the parents won't raise the fry on their own if there are tank mates that make them feel threatened. As soon as they think someone else will eat their eggs, the parents just eat the eggs for themselves!!! I suspect that the cories or any other bottom dwellers would be most threatening to the rams.

Great advice on using a floating container in the same tank. I will probably try to use that in the future!!


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Couple things- you don't have to treat eggs the same way you do fish I.E. acclimating them and water changes. Once the babies hatch, then you should do water changes. If you put the eggs in a floating container without its own source of water movement they will just fungus before they wiggle, water changes or no.

I find the best and most rewarding way is to give the parents their own tank and let them try to raise the babies. If they eat them, its their own prerogative. Its a real pain to try to raise babies yourself in floating containers etc. You've either got to be 100% involved in raising them, with their own tank, cycled sponge filters, grow out room, hatching live food like BBS or using micro worms and feeding 2x a day for the first two weeks, then 3-5 times a day after that and daily or every 48 hour water changes, etc. It is not easy to raise baby fish artificially. 

If you do take out the other fish the parents may raise them successfully in the planted tank for you- all you have to do is feed them. Your survival rate may not be that high- but they'll get the hang of it sooner or later. You might get 3 babies from your first batch, and 30 from your third or fourth.


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Hi*

Wow thank you all very much for your help.

well they spawned last night between 6 and 8 pm while i was out Xmas shopping. Yesterday after i posted i did noticed that one of my Cory's had a chunk missing out of his tale and they were constantly chasing them away. So i guess i will be taking out the Cory's today for their own safety.

Let me say that the neon's have never schooled so tightly before in there lives. For now they are fine, but i will be keeping a close eye on them just to be sure.


----------



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

I find blue rams very difficult to raise. Mine never made it past day twelve. After several spawns, I gave up. Great fish though. My rams were really good parents(A.k.a-not egg eaters). Do a google search for blue ram breeding, there's lots of info. 

Most people say a blue ram fry must first be fed infusoria, then on to bbs. Also, my rams hated my cories. Good luck


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Try making some green water, it's easy enough


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

You could try feeding frozen baby brine.


----------

